# how to add 211 as second receiver



## sb43201 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a 722k and want to add an used 211 in the basement. I got the 211 from the yard sale and is not activated. I suppose that I can connect the 211 directly to the LNB, right? The 211 has a OTA port too, how does it work? And how to activate the 211? How much more I need to pay to have 2nd receiver? Thanks.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

sb43201;3184888 said:


> I have a 722k and want to add an used 211 in the basement. I got the 211 from the yard sale and is not activated. I suppose that I can connect the 211 directly to the LNB, right? The 211 has a OTA port too, how does it work? And how to activate the 211? How much more I need to pay to have 2nd receiver? Thanks.


$7 per month

Yes you can connect directly to the dish if you have a free port

Connect an ota antenna to the ota antenna jack on the 211 and scan for locals

Call dish to activate


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

After you have it connected to the dish, call DISH and give them the S# and R# so they can address the receiver. Cost of additional 211 is $7/mo.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sb43201 said:


> I have a 722k and want to add an used 211 in the basement. I got the 211 from the yard sale and is not activated. I suppose that I can connect the 211 directly to the LNB, right? The 211 has a OTA port too, how does it work? And how to activate the 211? How much more I need to pay to have 2nd receiver? Thanks.


- you can connect coaxes from LNBF and OTA
- call CSR
- $7

cross your fingers, the box could have a balance or stolen


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

If you get it successfully installed and activated you can also make it into a DVR (of sorts) by adding an external hard drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grandude said:


> If you get it successfully installed and activated you can also make it into a DVR (of sorts) by adding an external hard drive.


it will cost you one time fee $40 and you must supply your own HDD (up to 2 TB) and USB 2.0 enclosure.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

If you have the wiring already in place the entire process of attaching it and calling it should not take much more than a 30 to 45 minutes. Pretty painless, unless you get a CSR that does not understand you and tried to schedule an appointment, as I had once. She kept insisting that I needed to have a tech come out to run the wire and setup the receiver. I finally had to ask for someone that understood ME!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I can check the availability of the receiver to add to your account. Please PM the receiver number to me if you would like me to check. As mentioned in a later post, if there is a balance or if the receiver was leased, you won't be able to add this receiver to your account. Please let me know. Thanks.



sb43201 said:


> I have a 722k and want to add an used 211 in the basement. I got the 211 from the yard sale and is not activated. I suppose that I can connect the 211 directly to the LNB, right? The 211 has a OTA port too, how does it work? And how to activate the 211? How much more I need to pay to have 2nd receiver? Thanks.


----------

